

Ask HN: Website Terms of Use - Best/First Practices? - alanthonyc

I'm about to launch a web app, closed alpha testing just for a few friends at first.  I'm curious as to how others set up their terms of use.  Is it almost time for me to hire a lawyer?<p>Also - does anyone know why Facebook need their users to be at least 13 years old?  Is this some kind of standard to which a typical site would need to adhere?
======
rms
If you're just doing something standard, it is not worth spending your money
on a boilerplate ToS.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=37112>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=48910>

For the age 13 thing, I believe it is holdover from when this law was in
effect: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child_Online_Protection_Act>.

Edit: Actually, the 13 thing is still in effect, it's this similarly named
act.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Pro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Protection_Act)

------
alanthonyc
Thanks for the quick and helpful reply!

